

The IRL Social Graph - andrewparker
http://thegongshow.tumblr.com/post/1003191434/the-irl-social-graph

======
riffer
Agree that [1] social graph value is both proportional to proximity to IRL and
massive, [2] current products/offerings are actually pretty far away from IRL
and [3] that Google doesn't seem to be their culturally [4] that Facebook is
probably not going to get there and that fundamentally the [5] data is
fragmented across various platforms (your points re BlackBerry and
Foursquare).

The Fridge is a YC company from the most recent batch (the YC demo day is
today and tomorrow) that is taking a shot at this from essentially the
standpoint Paul Adams outlined. It's got to be very, very tough to build
something like this directly from a cold start, though. Especially in 2010
versus 2006.

If the incumbents can't do it, and it's hard to break into, perhaps the
problem is at least temporarily intractable. In that case, it leaves the door
open to something like Hunch's interest graph, where common clusters of
interests (rather than IRL relationships) drive the connections.

[I also posted this comment to the blog post]

